# Why I don’t need a permit



## jar546 (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh, we’re just resurfacing the pool.  Really?


----------



## e hilton (Jan 29, 2021)

They have more money in that pool than i have in my house.


----------



## steveray (Jan 29, 2021)

But I am doing it myself......


----------



## mark handler (Jan 29, 2021)

And was the original pool permitted? Owner-Builder?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 29, 2021)

And that's how you can afford a boat called "Champaign Lady!" beating the Muni out of a $100.00 permit.


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 29, 2021)

I do this all the time, i have never need a permit before, or it is existing and still be be a pool when we are done.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 29, 2021)

mark handler said:


> And was the original pool permitted? Owner-Builder?


No contractor but we don't know if he is licensed yet.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 30, 2021)

To be sold as-is? Wait till someone drowns in it, is electrocuted, and it is found to be without permits


----------



## fatboy (Jan 30, 2021)

It's all leftover materials, and it's just my buddy's helping me...........


----------



## ICE (Jan 30, 2021)

What are they trying to accomplish?  Stacked CMU without mortar joints might not hold water well.  The right plaster will slow it down but not stop it completely.


----------

